# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Anavar Log -- 6 Week Cycle @ 100mg

## boundup

*Age:* 27
*Height:* 5' 9"
*Weight:* 168lbs
*Body Fat:* 14%

*Cycle*

I was initially going to do a 50mg, 75mg split but decided to do a 100mg cycle from the get go. I'll be honest... I am kind of glad that I did.

I preloaded Diesel Test Hardcore for five days before starting this cycle. I have used it in the past and it worked well for me, and I figured I would run it throughout.

Anavar 50mg Caps
2 x DTHC
LiverCare
ZMA

*Day One - 8/1/2010 -- 50mg Dose*

168lbs
First pill taken at 2:20PM; 50mg dose. Four hours after taken the pill I was extremely woozy and a wee bit light headed. I killed four glasses of water and took a cold shower and I am good to go. Stayed up till about 12PM tonight. Took ZMA 45 minutes before my casein shake.

*Day Two - 8/2/2010 -- 100mg Dose*

166lbs

Woke up around 7:30AM. Took LiverCare x 1 & 3 Caps of DTHC. 20 mins later I took one 50mg dose w/ protein shake, two slices of wheat bread and an apple. Feeling great after about thirty minutes. As I was getting ready to leave work, I felt like my gut was going to explode. I ended up emptying the most amount of poop I have ever been responsible for. Felt AMAZING afterwards.

Around 12PM I took lunch and another 50mg dose. I have been feeling really good all day. Energy is great and I am surprisingly calm. Work was great but when I came home I was quite sleepy and kind of grumpy. After a quick nap and some food, I was great.

Hit bed around 9PM. Little short on food intake but my body was telling me I needed to stop and just sleep. I killed two casein shakes after some ZMA. Gut felt nasty, but I was able to keep it down.

*Day Three - 8/3/2010 -- 100mg Dose*

167lbs

Woke up today really stiff and sore. Weird as I didn't work out the last two days. Oh well. I walked in the bathroom and jumped in the shower and did a little stretching. When I got out and looked at myself in the mirror, there was a road map of blue all over my chest, arms and forearms. It was pretty sweet.  :Smilie: 

Nailed the same times on dosage and felt great all day. No mid-day crash when I came home. A couple things I noticed: nasty hunger pains and a really stiff body. I work in a fairly physically demanding place. Think coffee. Not a lot of heavy lifting but quick movements. All the muscles I was using were sore and kind of swollen. Forearm veins were busting out the entire day and they were quite sore requiring a lot of stretching.

I headed to the gym around 6PM today and was absolutely stunned. Barbell shrugged 185lbs x 10. Deadlift went up 30lbs. I am skeptical since this might just be a mind thing... but maybe not?

----------


## Gaspari1255

> *Age:* 27
> *Height:* 5' 9"
> *Weight:* 168lbs
> *Body Fat:* 10%
> 
> *Cycle*
> 
> I was initially going to do a 50mg, 75mg split but decided to do a 100mg cycle from the get go. I'll be honest... I am kind of glad that I did.
> 
> ...


What are some of your other lifts? Just by reading that, I am kind of forced to believe that you are not ready to cycle.

----------


## boundup

Check original thread for more info. I have some upper body injuries from when I was younger and really bad knees. I might not push the most weight but I have come a long way. With really sensitive rotator cuffs I have to be gentle and specific with exercises and weight. 

Ultimately this is just a chronical of the experience, you know?

----------


## Gaspari1255

That can be understandable. I'm glad to see that youre taking it safe and going with Var only. Instead of a Tren or Deca only cycle that too many new people attempt. I will be keeping up with your log. Best of luck.

----------


## boundup

> That can be understandable. I'm glad to see that youre taking it safe and going with Var only. Instead of a Tren or Deca only cycle that too many new people attempt. I will be keeping up with your log. Best of luck.


Thanks, man. I have been fortunate to watch others go through similar cycles and much to my disappointment they had many a complication.

----------


## boundup

*Day Three*

166 lbs

Felt great in the early morning started to feel pretty crappy towards the end of the afternoon. Water intake is low and food was too spread out; extra busy day at work. That aside, I am on my way to being shut down. The boys are creeping and my sex drive is non-existent. Source is hooking me up with Test Prop maintenance at 100mg a week. Unless there are other suggestions?

No really gain or lose in bf but vascularity, strength and muscle fullness are certainly there.

----------


## boundup

*End of 1st Week*

Weight: 166lbs

Lethargy seems to be significantly better. Abdominal fat is decreasing ever so slightly, that I haven't really been able to tell, but my girlfriend has. Veins are extremely prominent and muscle hardness is ridiculous. Due to my really light colored skin it looks like I have gigantic blue worms in my forearms.

Strength remains and a decent pace - short of a couple areas, nothing is really massive.

Test prop for maintenance starts tonight.

----------


## UCFknight

new to this forum site, really interested in you cycle, thinking of the same thing with the low dose test prop with var!

----------


## digismash

Interested to see your progress, good luck!!

----------


## boundup

*1.5 Weeks Into Cycle*

Weight: 170lbs

Well, I have learned a lot of things this past week. First, pinning is really not that bad. Provided you have good gear, the right tools and the mental commitment that it is really not that bad, it won't be.

Second, I have experienced some decent appetite suppression on var and my sex drive was shut down completely about 5 days into the cycle. I did my first pin at 75mg on Sunday and have down two more since then. I initially wasn't going to do more than maintenance, but I am feeling a million times better on test than straight var.

Third, this stuff is just melting fat away from my mid section with little to no cardio. Short of the exercise I get at work, I have been doing none. I changed that Monday and my endurance, fatigue and general malaise has dropped pretty significantly. My BF appears to be roughly 12% compared to my initial asssesment, but that is slowly changing. While short into the cycle, I am starting to get comments from co-workers and individuals at the gym I see regularly. People seem to have become more touchy feeling. I got hit on while by my masseuse during my deep tissue massage. Awkward.

Lastly, if anyone is going to run this dose, especially a beginner, do yourself favor, run test. Honestly, I thought I could get away with it, but the benefits have been amazing so far. I am just feeling it kick in, but my sex drive came back within a couple of days. My mood is a million times better and in fact I am less aggressive being on test than I was off of it and/or var; which is odd.

I am consistently hitting around 2900-3100 calories a day and cutting carbs towards the latter part of the evening. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## MR-FQ320

Keep us updated with your progress, you gonna post some pics of progress too ?

----------


## junkiescumbag

im about to start a test prop/var cycle

was having the same thoughts on just running the var but im glad i purchased test now  :Smilie:

----------


## boundup

*2.0 Weeks Into Cycle*

Weight: 168 lbs

I am rounding out my second week, and what a week it has been. Weight has fluctuated due to some nasty water retention that I usually piss away during the night and some mediocre sleep made this a painful week. My quads and glutes are just painful from these prop injections. I switched to 25 guage needles from 23 guage and that helped, but I'll be damned if I will inject delts or anything else. It hurts to sit down and walk some days. My left ball is about half it's size... but overall things are going well.

Cycle Changes

- Dropped calories from 2750 to 2500 and targeting carbs to pre/post workout.
- Added an additional 15 mins of cardio in the morning after first Anavar dose.
- Will up prop doseage to EOD 125mg.

Side Effects

- Acne is completely gone. For the past twelve years I have yet to wake up without some type of pimple on my back, chest or face. Since shooting the test there hasn't been any. Not a single pimple.

- Left ball is about half size. Barely noticeable and my g/f and I **** at night so it makes little difference.

- Overpowering tiredness hits about one - two hours after anavar dose. I've started to time the dosage to coincide with training and a double shot of espresso.  :Smilie: 

- Water retention. Ugh. What a crap feeling, but my knees feel pretty awesome.

- Doc appointment this week. I've talked with her pre-cycle and she said that while she couldn't stop me, she would help in any way she could if I needed it. We'll see what that means. :-/

----------


## junkiescumbag

run some adex if bloat gets too bad

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Odd that your receiving this much water from a Var/Prop cycle. How is your sodium intake? What are your dosages? Are you staying hydrated?

Hcg will fix up the family jewels.
Dex or Exe as stated earlier will assist in water.
Cutting your Prop with sterile grape or cottonseed oil @ a 50:50 ratio and warming oil prior to injection will alleviate some pain. Sleeping pads at night won't hurt either. Anti-Inflams for quick relief in the gym.

----------


## heyyallsup

It's interesting reading the play by play. Best of luck, and training!

----------


## boundup

> Odd that your receiving this much water from a Var/Prop cycle. How is your sodium intake? What are your dosages? Are you staying hydrated?
> 
> Hcg will fix up the family jewels.
> Dex or Exe as stated earlier will assist in water.
> Cutting your Prop with sterile grape or cottonseed oil @ a 50:50 ratio and warming oil prior to injection will alleviate some pain. Sleeping pads at night won't hurt either. Anti-Inflams for quick relief in the gym.


I thought it was odd as well since the longer esters exhibit more of any issue. I ran through my diet and found a couple things that were higher in sodium than I would have liked and switched to light tuna... etc. Haven't been having a problem for the last day or so. I think it was more the sodium than anything.

I am not too worried about the jewels but we will see what the doc is able to do. I am unable to find a quick source to HCG, but like I said, not too big of a deal.

----------


## boundup

> It's interesting reading the play by play. Best of luck, and training!


Thanks. I am excited for this following week when the dosages go up and I have another week of vacation. I figured documenting everything would give people some insight on what too expect.

----------


## boundup

*2.5 Weeks Into Cycle*

Weight: 166 lbs @ 11%

Wow, what a week. The effects of the var continue to rise and it is to the point that it is tormenting me. At work I get sever back, shoulder and arm pumps that at times are down right painful. Cardio is all but limited to 30 minutes EOD on the elliptical. This afternoon however, was a weird experience.

I did an injection Monday @ 100mg, Wed @ 100mg, Thursday @ 75mg and today at 100mg. I was injecting into my right quad and after aspirating I could somewhat feel the gear going in. The normal adrenaline rush came over me, breathing was consistent and I felt ok. I pulled needle out, swabbed the area and then became extremely dizzy, felt like I was going to puke and pass out. My girl does not know what I am doing so I quickly stashed the needle, and vial away hit the cold water in the shower and unlocked the door. When I sat down I was talking to myself to try to calm down because I was just assuming I was having a panic attack.

I was completely flush, felt like I was going to pass out and had a desire for water. She hooked me up with a couple glasses and I slowly came back. I drank a protein shake, glass of orange juice and a can of tuna and feel much better.

The only thing I can think of is that I either had too much gear in my system already from being a noob and 375mg was just my cap. Or, I pipped 4 IB Profuen about 2.5hrs earlier due to muscle pain + a low carb, low cal cutting diet was just poor timing on my part.

I am going to put off my Sunday injection and just hit it three times a week @ 300mg.

In other news, abdominal fat is slowly peeling off. Definition has increased and strength is definitely going up. I have managed down water intake to front load the day and slow down during the evening. This has helped with bloat and the midnight peeing adventures that are interrupting sleep.

----------


## junkiescumbag

could have injected into a vein.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

or u just syked ur self out and panic attacked

----------


## stevey_6t9

hows the strength going?

----------


## boundup

> hows the strength going?


Amazing, actually. I was finally able to bench over 225 lbs for a rep load of ten. That, for me, was amazing. I haven't really pushed the weight because I am paying close attention to my body and with bum shoulder and bum left knee I am having to be really calculated with how and when I work some groups. This is all on low carb low cal diet. 

My primary focus has been focusing on balancing out both sides of my body. Due to my career and previous careers I have se annoying imbalances that are quickly dialing 
In. 

My deepest regret is that I thought I could get away easy. I know that even with this support I need to still limit myself. I know on certain exercises I can lift more, but I am pacing myself to ensure quality and stable muscle. And I don't want to injure myself on cycle. That would just suck. 

On the injection incident I honestly believe since I rushed, was dehydrated and on low calorie I paid the price after the injection. I don't think I did anvein injection as no blood on withdraw or aspiration.

----------


## boundup

*3.0 Weeks Into Cycle*

Weight: 167 lbs @ 11%

Progress continues to be promising. I feel as the effects of the anavar are in full swing and the test is really starting to make changes.

Benefits

- Incredible muscle hardness throughout the entire day. It's quite remarkable. People who pat me on the shoulder get a handful of fully pumped delts. Their faces are rather funny.

- Any activity of an extended period of time will fully pump those muscles.

- Skin is still clear, noticeable changes in overall skin appearance.

- Strength has increased quite remarkably. While some exercises have not gone up in weight, the reps have increased 2 - 4, but more importantly ease of each rep is better.

- Did I mentioned the muscle hardness is incredible?

Sides

- Severe muscle soreness and cramping doing repeated activities. There have been times that I just cannot move the muscle without pain. This causes some frustration and tends to make me quite sore and angry.

- I just cannot get my legs to cooperate with me. My calve pain is incredible and severe cramping in my whole lower body. I have tried taurine as well. Somewhat of a help.

- I am starting to have some aggression issues. I am quickly becoming confrontational, aggressive and generally quick to put on point. Some have found the new response exciting and others have raised an eyebrow. This wouldn't be so bad if the physical effects were not so pronounced. A friend mentioned that during a confrontation at a supermarket that my veins in my shoulders, neck, arms, forearms and top of chest immediately popped and some turned a very noticeable blue (I am fair skinned). This is my only concern. I am maintain a constant awareness of my mood and will either isolate myself or go for a run.

- Prop shots have gotten considerably better. I experience a 3,8,3 on a 1-10 scale for soreness. The second day is when I will either limp or experience the pain the most. I did two quad shots, one each leg, and a couple people asked me if I had to poop based on how I was walking. Hah.

----------


## boundup

*Closing Week 3*

Weight: 169 lbs @ 11%

Continue to lose pieces around mid section. Definition increases and muscle hardness remains. Been getting extra sleep lately and that has helped immensely with the soreness and muscle fatigue I was getting. Overall, a pretty tame week.

----------


## Monstruoso

keep up the good work bro

ill be starting my prop+var cycle in about 10 days..cant wait

----------


## JboneRSA

Keep these updates coming.
+1

----------


## stevey_6t9

your weight should be ramping up soon... hows your diet??

----------


## boundup

> your weight should be ramping up soon... hows your diet??


Diet is holding pretty well. Last couple days I have been extremely hungry, so I've been killing chicken and veggies. Since bumping up the test my appetite is just insane but I have remained focused on eating the right things at the right times.

Girl is becoming a little suspicious since my sex drive has been ridiculous the last week. I want to hump everything that moves. Fortunately, she's been distracted with other things and has hit her period on odd times since coming off birth control, so that has allowed me to hide my small marbles. Oh well.

I have noticed after injections I get a little hazey and sleepy. Feel run down for about an hour or two and then after a nap I feel solid. My body is telling me just to take today off, so I am going to listen to it and take it easy today.

----------


## boundup

Starting to feel some gyno symptoms come on since upping the test. Only have Nolvadex , so I will roll that for a bit. I only have two weeks left - Maybe just run it too the end? I have enough for PCT as well.

----------


## JboneRSA

Get some advice from the other members because (if my memory serves me well) Nolvadex is carcinogenic and can cause issues in the long-run.

----------


## boundup

*End of 4th Week*

173lbs @ 11%

Been doing amazing this past week. Running the Nolvadex has solved my nip issues for the time being, but it is good to know in the future that I have a sensitivity to this issue. Also great lesson to have most if not all the available solutions on hand. I am now good for letro and ar just in case and for future cycles.

Notes this week

- Body continues to lean out and become more defined week by week. It's been subtle enough that nobody close to me has noticed, but those that do not see me often have noticed a big change.

- Muscle pumps are ridiculous. My arms, shoulders and forearms are constantly pumped and it has cut two gym sessions short or caused me to have to do another body part because the pumps are insane.

- I am thinking of extending the cycle an additional two weeks since I have the supplies and results just seem to keep getting better and better. We'll see though.

----------


## big abe

hey i am new and really intreseted in your cycle, do you have any before and after pics of the month progress?

----------


## boundup

> hey i am new and really intreseted in your cycle, do you have any before and after pics of the month progress?


Maybe. I haven't decided since I have tattoos in many places and I am a tad nervous about that idea.

----------


## Numb uK

> Maybe. I haven't decided since I have tattoos in many places and I am a tad nervous about that idea.


Just warp out out the tats dude. I really want to see those results!  :Wink:

----------


## big abe

> Maybe. I haven't decided since I have tattoos in many places and I am a tad nervous about that idea.


yea i feel you about that

----------


## vinni

also new to this thread and i like your post. very precise and informative. looking forward to read some more updates.

----------


## ReX357

Great log! Keep it up! Interested in your final results!

----------


## boundup

Well, I had the end the cycle about 9 days ago... G/f walked in as I was about to inject, bathroom door was broken - she broke it and didn't tell me, she freaked and went crazy.

I had everything in a little box, my PCT and vials, and she proceeded to throw the vials, needles and flush the PCT and my Var down the toilet. I was somewhat shocked at first because I was standing there naked with a needle in my ass and I really wasn't sure how to react. Suffice it to say, that with broken glass on the floor, PCT and Var slowly swirling down the drain, I thought it about time to start my PCT. lol

Anyway, as I lay in my new apartment, with absolutely nothing but my laptop and an air matress, I'm feeling pretty good. Almost a week in my PCT my nuts are coming back and feeling some hardcore sex drive. I will roll two more weeks of Nolvadex , get bloodwork and take four weeks off. After that, I will run another cycle, this time longer and get back on the train.

Sorry to disappoint.

Final stats: 178lbs @ 11% BF.

----------


## Numb uK

> Well, I had the end the cycle about 9 days ago... G/f walked in as I was about to inject, bathroom door was broken - she broke it and didn't tell me, she freaked and went crazy.
> 
> I had everything in a little box, my PCT and vials, and she proceeded to throw the vials, needles and flush the PCT and my Var down the toilet. I was somewhat shocked at first because I was standing there naked with a needle in my ass and I really wasn't sure how to react. Suffice it to say, that with broken glass on the floor, PCT and Var slowly swirling down the drain, I thought it about time to start my PCT. lol
> 
> Anyway, as I lay in my new apartment, with absolutely nothing but my laptop and an air matress, I'm feeling pretty good. Almost a week in my PCT my nuts are coming back and feeling some hardcore sex drive. I will roll two more weeks of Nolvadex , get bloodwork and take four weeks off. After that, I will run another cycle, this time longer and get back on the train.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> Final stats: 178lbs @ 11% BF.



Oh dude! that sucks that you had to finish up early. I knew that you wanted to cycle for abit longer. I can see that you was getting some awesome results. You dropped some a good amount of body fat and you leaned out very well from the looks of it! Var is cool  :Wink/Grin:  . Have you put anymore thought into uploading those pictures? I'm very interested in seeing your results dude! Show us those delts!  :Big Grin:

----------


## boundup

> Oh dude! that sucks that you had to finish up early. I knew that you wanted to cycle for abit longer. I can see that you was getting some awesome results. You dropped some a good amount of body fat and you leaned out very well from the looks of it! Var is cool  . Have you put anymore thought into uploading those pictures? I'm very interested in seeing your results dude! Show us those delts!


Haha, yeah, it was pretty funny experience in my life. Anyway, after the PCT and bloodwork I will start the cycle again and post pics. Right now, I just have way too much going on to put too much effort into it. I just hope I can keep on my diet - the last week has been hard due to the fact that I have nothing to cook anything with. Ugh.

----------


## boundup

I am about four days from finishing my PCT and all feels right with the world. I feel great and everything feels normal. Weight has dropped a bit but this is primarily due to my currently living situation which has my diet next to impossible to maintain. In either case, I am weighing in around 168lbs with a vast majority of my strength still there. I cannot begin to isolate where the weight loss is coming from as most if not all my measurements haven't really decreased. Oh well, things will be all sorted out in a couple of weeks so it's not that big of a deal.

----------


## -Hastings-

> *1.5 Weeks Into Cycle*
> 
> Weight: 170lbs
> 
> Well, I have learned a lot of things this past week. First, pinning is really not that bad. Provided you have good gear, the right tools and the mental commitment that it is really not that bad, it won't be.
> 
> Second, I have experienced some decent appetite suppression on var and my sex drive was shut down completely about 5 days into the cycle. I did my first pin at 75mg on Sunday and have down two more since then. I initially wasn't going to do more than maintenance, but I am feeling a million times better on test than straight var.
> 
> Third, this stuff is just melting fat away from my mid section with little to no cardio. Short of the exercise I get at work, I have been doing none. I changed that Monday and my endurance, fatigue and general malaise has dropped pretty significantly. My BF appears to be roughly 12% compared to my initial asssesment, but that is slowly changing. While short into the cycle, I am starting to get comments from co-workers and individuals at the gym I see regularly. People seem to have become more touchy feeling. I got hit on while by my masseuse during my deep tissue massage. Awkward.
> ...



I am a novice and trying to gather info at this sage for a potential future cycle similar to that described above.

I have spent a lot of time reading posts but I am still not clear about the following issue: I am thinking about running a var only cycle on a cal def diet to lower bf, however a lot of people say run at least a maintenance dose of TEST, is the only reason for doing this because the little guy might not be active during the cycle, or is there any other reasons?

----------


## clutchking403

8 weeks is ideal bro. Sorry to hear you had to end it so early. Sounds like a deadly cycle for you. I hope to run it my self. Jus gotta look after some things with the doc first

----------


## MR-FQ320

Oh man, sorry to that story man, you were having a real blast. learnt some lessons though,

Taurine for cramps from the var,
Tell the gf or make something up real quick when they bust in on you, :-)
Did you have Test P also ? if not get some of that too.

----------

